# Happy



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Jury Duty Day Jon!!! 


I mean, Birthday, yeah, that's better! 
Have a great day, despite having to do your civic duty.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jon!


----------



## bwester (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy birthday man, just say you want him to fry and they'll let you off


----------



## lienluu (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jon!


----------



## Mark (Dec 1, 2006)

I just read it in the paper...

"We, the members of this jury find Jon guilty of having an aggravated birthday in the first degree. He is hereby sentenced to party until such time as he is deemed fit to rejoin society"


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 1, 2006)

happy birthday Jon!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello. Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Marco (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Jon. Happy Birthday


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 1, 2006)

I wonder if Jon will be joining us on SlipperTalk this evening?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 1, 2006)

I must look like a good juror on paper, but not in person...but you won't hear me complain!

Thank you all!!

Jon


----------



## adiaphane (Dec 1, 2006)

What day is today? Today is your birthday. (I don't remember how the rest of the song goes, but it's the Futurama birthday song. You should know it, right?)


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyBirthday Jon

Figures you are a Sagitarius orchid grower:clap:


----------



## TADD (Dec 2, 2006)

HB Day!!!!!!! I wass gonna say happy BJ Day.... but birthday and jury don't sound so good together that way.... :evil:


----------



## Heather (Dec 2, 2006)

So, who's hungover this morning?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 2, 2006)

Not I, that's tomorrow morning oke:

Jon


----------

